
Advanced civilizations could be communicating with neutrino beams - kwikiel
https://phys.org/news/2019-05-advanced-civilizations-neutrino.html
======
hhs
Interesting view. The author writes:

 _“To summarize things with another quote from one of Dyson 's famous essays:
"When we look into the universe for signs of artificial activities, it is
technology and not intelligence that we must search for. It would be much more
rewarding to search directly for intelligence, but technology is the only
thing we have any chance of seeing."”_

This sounds like empiricism. I’m curious if the consensus these days is
searching for technology?

~~~
maxander
What does it even mean to “search directly for intelligence”? Intelligence
isn’t visible stuff. You can see things that are done or made through
intelligent action, and in this context that would constitute technology.

~~~
ramblerman
The distinction is somewhat ill-defined, I agree

But how would you classify something like SETI. Looking for radio waves that
show a pattern. To me, that would be "searching directly for intelligence".

